# sump pump question



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

I've got a 55 gallon fresh cichlid tank. I'm installing a 40 gallon sump.

I'm setting the sump up as such. 
Catch revoir, large compartment floss mechanical filtration media, fine floss over large amount of ceramic cylinders compartment, rain tile over bio balls wet dry compartment, water return pump compartment.

I'm using a lifereef double pre filter overflow box. It can input upto 1200gph.

The question: what is the best return pump I should buy? I want a fast turn over for my tank.

Thank you


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I would look at the Rio pumps, good pumps for price.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Typical turn over rate might be 5-6x times an hour (not counting powerheads). If you want a faster turn rate than 8-10x. You probably have around 75 gallons of water (half filled sump). So 75 gallons x 8 times an hour = 600gph. So a 800gph pump, considering the flow lost to head, would do the job. I use a 1200gph for a 155g with a 50g sump. That is plenty when combined with powerheads. I have a mag drive pump and so far it has been bullet proof, and very quiet.

Look at the GPH of the big canister filters. A Rena XP-L is rated for up to 175g tanks and only does 350gph.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can only turn over as fast as your down drain pipe can handle. 1.5" pipe I believe does 600gph into your sump. So get a pump that does return with the head pressure calculate in will do. You can also over a little, just install a ball valve return just a tag over your return pump so you can bleed the water back to the return chamber.


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks folks, bca is always helpful


----------

